# Background check Question



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

I know that they check your employment history, credit history and CORI, but can anyone shed some light on what else they look into? I was told that they actually check your bank account. In the age of identity theft that is concerning. I obviously would submit that info but to have that info our there in someone elses hands is...well unsettling. Just curious!


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

Don't know if the bank account thing is true or not. Don't forget that they'll want to talk to your neighbors. As a vet the BI's all want to talk to someone I actually served with overseas. Probably to see if I was one of those "nervous in the service" types.


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

They look into everything!! Neighbors, co-workers, college roommates, college bosses, EVERYONE!! Don't try to hide anything, because when they find it, kiss your chance goodbye!! They will talk to people you haven't talked to in years. When I went through this, they talked to the director of my Dorm in College, who I hadn't spoken to in more than 5 years!


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

K9er said:


> I was told that they actually check your bank account. In the age of identity theft that is concerning.


If we wanted to steal your identity, we wouldn't need you to give us your bank account numbers to do it. And yes, we do check your bank accounts, to see if things just don't "add up."


----------



## Rocco39 (Jul 13, 2007)

K9er said:


> I know that they check your employment history, credit history and CORI, but can anyone shed some light on what else they look into? I was told that they actually check your bank account. In the age of identity theft that is concerning. I obviously would submit that info but to have that info our there in someone elses hands is...well unsettling. Just curious!


They checked all of the above and then some, including contacting my mortgage company to see if I was or ever had been behind on my mortgage. As for bank accounts, I don't recall giving up that info to them but if they want to check, go for it. Key here is that you have to be open and honest AND if you have been a screw up (past or present)they want and need to know. This is a position of public trust, there are enough folks that slip through the cracks without leaving the front door wide open for some screw-up to waltz on in!


----------

